# clavier et chocolat chaud !



## roméo (31 Août 2003)

Hier,alors ue la deuxième couche de peinture séchait dans la cuisine, je me suis dit u'il était temps de partionner mon disue dur comme me l'avaient conseillé mes profs ultra patients. Bref, je me   dis aussi u'une tasse de chocolat chaud ne pourra ue me réconforter dans cette épreuve douloureuse. 

Et forcément, dans un moment d'extase (oh c'est beau ça marche ! je suis hyper douée) je souris niaisement à mon écran et hop la tasse sur le clavier renversée ! en entier !arghhhhhh ! mon instinct maternel me pousse à me dessaisir  de la dite tasse (jetée contre le mur  façon meurtre sanglant à la simone eber) et à saisir le bb ibook ue je tapote violemment dans le dos pour u'il recrache la foutue substance chocolatée. Puis j'appelle les urgences en irlande : je tombe sur un type hilare ui va se renseigner sur les premiers secours à donner et me demande naruoisementla température du chocolat ( y parait ue ça compte pour le diagnostic) avant de m'annoncer hilare la mort probable de mon ordimini. A deux jours de la rentrée,avec tous mes nouveaux cours inside , ça fait vraiment mon bonheur !Je retiens mes larmes, me munis de cotons tiges et je nettoie methodiuement inside. Je reboot. Rien. Silence mortel. Visualisation rapide du nombre d'heures sup nécessaires à l'achat d'un alubook, prière rapide à saint jobs (notre mac ui êtes aux cieux, ue ton steve soit ). Douche. Athlétisme.Rebootage et là, bonheur, un visage radieux me demande où je veux installer jaguar !!!!!! le rêve, le bonheur ! 

avant de réaliser uelues minutes plus tard ue hein il me faudra enterrer lestouches  et   (lesuelles hein ??????) et acheter un nouveau clavier à 150 euros ( rien, je le concède à côté du prix de l'alubook ) . Mais en attendant je dois ruser car bien évidemment, comme je suis chez anadoo je me sens bien démunie sans ma touche   pour configurer mon compte mail .


 Alfred , t'as pas un clavier ibook sous la main ???? Rires


----------



## minime (31 Août 2003)

Je connais un truc imparable pour bien le sécher.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (31 Août 2003)

Apparemment la touche "Q" n'a pas bien séché


----------



## Finn_Atlas (31 Août 2003)

Ah oui une dernière chose : méfie toi ! Certains ici  passent leur alubook au four !!


----------



## Bilbo (31 Août 2003)

Il paraît que les sarcasmes sont interdits. Je vais par conséquent m'abstenir. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ouarrrrrrrrrf ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















 (désolé, il fallait que ça sorte 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).

Plus sérieusement, si tu es bricoleuse et que tu peux te passer de la bête pendant trois jours, essaie ça.

Achète un bidon de cinq litres d'eau déminéralisée. Démonte le clavier et fais-le tremper une journée en le secouant bien de temps en temps. Laisse sécher le clavier pendant deux jours. Une fois le clavier bien sec, remonte-le.

Tu as une chance sur deux. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




À+


----------



## roméo (31 Août 2003)

Je suis bricoleuse mais je doute ue l'eau déminéralisée ne répare mes touches double v et cul. Par contre si kelku'un (je déteste ces k à la place de ma feu touche cul) a une idée pour nettoyer les ilots de chocolat ui trainent sous la coke (argh) blanche, je suis preneuse même si le type en irlande m'a vivement déconseillé d'ouvrir mon ibook. Où trouve-t-on ces tournevis en forme d'étoile ??? (non ce ne sont pas des vis cruciformes).


Je ne dois pas être des masses superstitieuse (ou alors j'ai envie d'un alubook) : je suis encore une tasse de chocolat chaud à la main!


----------



## Bilbo (31 Août 2003)

On appelle ça des tournevis "Torx". Tu les trouveras dans tous les bons magasins de bricolage. Cela dit, le technicien d'Apple n'a pas tort. À ta place, si tu n'as pas l'habitude, je passerais par un service SAV compétent. Nettoyage + clavier neuf = moins cher qu'un nouveau mac.

Regarde aussi tes contrats d'assurances. On a parfois de bonnes surprises.

À+


----------



## Onra (1 Septembre 2003)

Le coup du trempage dans de l'eau tiede du clavier fonctionne tres bien. D'autant plus que l'operation de demontage du clavier est assez accessible. Perso j'ai recupere un clavier chocolate d'iMac qui refonctionne parfaitement et qui est plus neuf qu'a l'origine !


----------



## roméo (1 Septembre 2003)

uand tu parles de trempage, c'est le trempage des touches ou le trempage du clavier ? Parce ue là j'arrive pas à avoir une idée pour désolidariser le clavier du socle.

Par ailleurs,ui sait combien on risue de me prendre,place Boulnois, pour l'ouverture de l'ibooket nettiyage des taches ui se trouvent dedans ?


----------



## Onra (1 Septembre 2003)

Tu peux mettre le clavier entier... ça ne crains rien... tant que le courant ne circule pas !

Après il faut bien sécher tout ça... sans être pressé pour rebrancher le clavier. Si tu arrives à avoir le clavier démonté c'est très facile.


----------

